# Young couple looking at moving to the USA



## Nickford1990 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My girlfriend(24) and i(22) are considering moving to the USA for a better life.

I am a Rigger with 5 years experience in windfarms projects, oil and gas and heavy lift operations. My girlfriend is a beautician.

Were looking for any help or information on:

Which visa to apply for?
What job/work websites to look at for vacancies?
Help with health insurace?

Plus any further information anyone may have in helping us.

Thank you for your time
Nick Ford


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Nickford1990 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend(24) and i(22) are considering moving to the USA for a better life.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but neither of your professions warrants a work visa. You won't find anyone offering you a job because the prospective employer won't be able to sponsor you for the visa.

Have you looked at Canada/Australia? They have a points system which you may be applicable to you.


----------



## Nickford1990 (Nov 27, 2012)

It was the U.S that we had our hearts set on to be honest.

We toured Australia last year for 3 months, a beautiful country but not a place i would like to settle down.

Is there such a thing as a years working visa available in the U.S?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Nickford1990 said:


> It was the U.S that we had our hearts set on to be honest.
> 
> We toured Australia last year for 3 months, a beautiful country but not a place i would like to settle down.
> 
> ...


Sorry none that I know of. 

Some young people come over on a J-1 three month visa which allows thing like camp counsellor, soccer coaching etc (pays peanuts) but I don't think this is something you are looking for.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the "sticky" message: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html

It has been around a while, but it still is a pretty good summary of the possible bases for requesting a visa for the US. Most of the visas available require you to have a "sponsor" - either an employer willing and able to hire you (and to jump through the hoops to get authorization to hire a foreigner) or a direct family member (parent or adult child) already a citizen and resident in the US. 

To be fair, it's much the same for anyone wanting to live and work in the UK or any other EU country these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nickford1990 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise! Its greatly appreciated.

So do you think i should contact some oil and gas companies and ask them if they run any types of programmes for sponsoring workers into the U.S.

Im sorry if anyone finds these questions silly, i just have no clue on the matter.

Thanks again 
Nick


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nickford1990 said:


> Thanks for all the advise! Its greatly appreciated.
> 
> So do you think i should contact some oil and gas companies and ask them if they run any types of programmes for sponsoring workers into the U.S.
> 
> ...



Nick - you are 22 and have worked for five years in various positions in wind/oil/gas? You have no academic degree, no documented specialty skills. 

US immigration requires certain skills and/or education unless you plan to invest/marry/have immediate family or qualify and win the Diversity Lottery. It is not up to an employer to make the decision - the employee has to be qualified first. You can read up on all details on travel.state.gov and uscis.gov.


----------

